# Foto verändern wie Plakat mit Blasen



## Chupakaba (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

  also ich würde gerne ein normales Foto so verändern dass es wie ein Plakat aussieht.
  Also mit den Luftblasen darunter usw.

  Also so sollte es am Ende aussehen:
http://cain.ulst.ac.uk/images/photos/election/posterbmr.jpg


  Weiß jemand einige Tipps?

  Danke


----------



## AKrebs70 (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde es so versuchen:
Mit Pfaden diese Blasen anlegen, aus diesen dann eine Auswahl erstellen. Aus dem Bild kopieren und auf eine neue Ebene kopieren. Jetzt würde ich den Ebenen-Stil "Abgeflachte Kante und Relief...." verwenden.

Axel


----------



## ShadowMan (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Chupakaba!

Meinst du mit Blasen eigentlich die Rahmen um das Bild usw.?
Bild in eine Ebene kopieren, Strg-Klick auf die Ebene um das Bild zu selektieren, Auswahl verändern => vergrößern, Pixel eingeben und die Auswahl in einer Ebene füllen. Diese Ebene dann unter die Ebene mit dem Bild verschieben und schon hast du einen gleichmäßigen Rahmen um das Bild 

Oder du machst es so, wie Axel es vorgeschlagen hat, das geht natürlich auch!

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Chupakaba (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi, meinte hier die Luftblasen die beim aufkleben entstanden sind.
 Hat mit abgeflachte Kanten und Relief ganz gut gewirkt.

 Was du jetzt mit dem Rahmen meintest weiß ich net, würd mich aber interessieren.

 Gruß an die Koblenzer Uni


----------



## extracuriosity (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich würd das mit "Verflüssigen" versuchen.
Danach noch je nach Lichteinfall Aufhellen bzw. Nachbelichten.


----------



## Lemming (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde weiche Auswahl nehmen (vielleicht 1px) und die Schatten und Lichter per Airbrush aufbringen. Auch wenn sich das Bild darunter nicht wirklich wölbt, entsteht der Effekt.


----------

